# gyerektartást fizet



## Encolpius

Helló, mondják a köznyelvben, hogy "fizet / nem fizet a gyerekre"? Köszi.


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem igen.


----------



## tomtombp

Én a megfelelő szövegkörnyezetben megérteném (mi mást jelenthetne), de nem hiszem, hogy használnám.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ... (mi mást jelenthetne) ...


Jó megjegyzés . Az igazat megvallva, valószínűleg én se használnám, de hallottam ilyet. Az én környezetemben az is lehet, hogy a szlovák nyelv hatásásáról van szó.


----------



## Zsanna

A "fizet a gyerek után" forma tűnik legvalószínűbbnek számomra, de persze ez is pontatlanabb a "gyer(m)ektartást fizet/nem fizet" kifejezésnél.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ..."fizet a gyerek után"...


Igen, ez nekem is jobban tetszik. Valahogy "magyarabbnak" tűnik nekem mint a "fizet a gyerekre", bár amint már említettem (#2), ez sem idegen a számomra.


----------



## Encolpius

Nem értem, miért tűnt mindenki egy kissé bizonytalannak, lefordítottam a cseh kifejezést és nem tudtam, hogy a magyarban használják-e, de szerintem nem. Persze megértenék, de ugye senki sem használja, ez a lényeg.


----------



## Zsanna

Még ha mindhárman (téged nem számítva) határozottan azt mondanánk, hogy "nem jó", akkor is lehetne (elvileg) olyan vidék, ahol így mondanák. 
Lehet, hogy emiatt nem voltunk annyira kategórikusak. (A magam részéről biztosan.)

Csak annyit állíthatunk biztosan, hogy eddig hallottunk-e ilyet a környezetünkben vagy sem, de az sem jelent "általános, megcáfolhatatlan" igazságot a kifejezés létezésére (vagy sem).


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> ... Csak annyit állíthatunk biztosan, hogy eddig hallottunk-e ilyet a környezetünkben vagy sem, de az sem jelent "általános, megcáfolhatatlan" igazságot a kifejezés létezésére (vagy sem).



Nekem azért az a tapasztalatom általában itt a WR-en, hogy ha már hárman állítjak ugyanazt (ez szerintem ritka más nyelveknél, ahol vagy futószalag-szerűek a válaszok vagy csak egyetlen aktív tag van), akkor én azt már elhiszem.


----------

